# retensionable screens



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

where is a good website to get them from and what do you need to have to tension them


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

There are a few different brands of retens. 

HIX Corporation

Newman Roller Frames by Stretch Devices, Inc.

Here's some general info:

http://vastex.com/articles/frame.pdf

Each brand uses different tools. So you'll have to decide what you're going to go with. We use Newmans. They are sort of the industry standard frame. But I think I may buy one of the HIX frames to test it out. They have some advantages over newmans, for example, they are always square, they can't twist.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I vote for Newmans. You will need one of the big wrenches made for stretching them and a rachet to loosen the bolts. You will also need a tension meter so you know how tight your stretching, a chart that shows suggested tensions for various mesh counts and some locking strip. I get most of my screen making supplies from RC Screen Shop in portland Oregon. I don't think they have a website but they have a phone (503) 526-9120. I highly recomend retensionable frames. We switched to them years ago and now don't even have static frames anymore.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Retensionables also available from Shur-Loc, called STF Frames, made (or imported) by Saati. These are knockoffs of the Newmans. They are heavier, which isn't necessarily a good thing, and they are a little cheaper than Newmans My only real gripe with them is the threaded socket into which the bolts go sometimes aren't threaded in far enough and the bolt bottoms out before the bolt is tight. I had to put a couple of washers under the two that this happened to with me. My gripe with the new Newmans is the corners are made slightly out of square so when the bolts are tightened down the frame sides don't bend in, but it adds a couple of newton meters to the tension, so you've got to watch how tight you get the mesh with the big wrench before tightening the bolts. I do like the lightness of them, however. The best retensionables I've ever used are the older Newmans with the blue anodized aluminum finish. I've got a bunch I bought used, and they are by far the best. I wish Stretch Devices would go back to making them that way, with the older corners.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

tpitman said:


> Retensionables also available from Shur-Loc, called STF Frames, made (or imported) by Saati.


Not Saati, Sefar.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

RichardGreaves said:


> Not Saati, Sefar.


Yup. My bad. Sorry. I knew it started with an "s" ;-)


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont know why the hix frames are not so popular than roller frames since i consider hix has more advantages than rollers...is it a matter of marketing?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have looked at the hix frames but never had one in the shop. I do know that the newmans are considered the gold standard by the top professionals but I don't know enough about the hix to directly compare the two. The product description of the hix screens make them sound like they are better than newmans, but I think if they were actually better, they would be way more popular than they are. Maybe it is just a matter of marketing or advertising, but I doubt it.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

eddy zarauz said:


> i dont know why the hix frames are not so popular than roller frames since i consider hix has more advantages than rollers...is it a matter of marketing?


 What are the advantages of the Hix Reten frame over Newmans?


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

well ...the advantages are clearly mentioned by Hix ...but i use to tension the mesh out side and then glue it on the frame. I only made a mesh retension when is needed...got it?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, good thing Hix says their product is better. If they say it's better it must be so. Got it?


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

they are better when are used in my way...got it?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

No, we don't got it. I'll try any product but honestly, there is a reason why they aren't anywhere near as popular as the newmans. And quite frankly, you explanation of why they are better isn't going to convince anyone that they are superior. So please for the sake of the argument, elaborate a little bit for the benefit of the members here.


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

the idea is to mix the advantage of square aluminun standard frames with mesh glued (rigid and friendly with mesh) and the chance hix frames gives to retension the mesh whenever it need....the trick is to use the hix as if they were a rigid frame when the mesh is to be glue i.e.you need to strengh the mesh first using and external device and then glue it on the hix frame in his minimal size...got it dear Alan?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Stretch on an external device, then glue?*



eddy zarauz said:


> the idea is to mix the advantage of square aluminun standard frames with mesh glued (rigid and friendly with mesh) and the chance hix frames gives to retension the mesh whenever it need....
> 
> the trick is to use the hix as if they were a rigid frame when the mesh is to be glue i.e.you need to strengh the mesh first using and external device and then glue it on the hix frame in his minimal size...got it dear Alan?


To use an external device to stretch mesh and then glue it to a frame that can stretch the mesh itself seems like double work. 

I wouldn't like glueing, then ungluing mesh to the frame. Gluing takes longer than using locking strips on either style frame. I don't think I would like cleaning cured glue from the frame to get it ready for re-meshing.

I don't understand why the locking strips don't work for you. Just want safety -Like belt and suspenders?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

From what little I do understand of your explanation, it sounds like your saying to use the Hix to stretch the mesh tight, then glue to a static aluminum frame? That is a very common practice. Your arguing what the best way to stretch static aluminum frames I think? I don't think I'm the only one who doesn't understand your logic or explanation, so please, dear Eddy, try again. 

If you are just using one Hix frame to stretch the mesh and then glue it to static frames as needed, then it has nothing to do with the thread. We are trying to argue what retensionable frame system is better, and why they are better. And there is no question that retensionable screens are better than stretch and glue statics. Which one you use comes down to personal preference. We all know that tight screens are better than loose ones.


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

the only problem i face with hix frames is that they grow too much in size when using looking strips until you get the "rigth" tension....so i prefer to glue the mesh not on the strips side but on the top side...by this way the frame is the minimum size but with a mesh glue after having tensioned in a device.....by this way you dont have to take to much cares in damage the mesh as it ususally happens with roller and hix frames but not with standard frames with mesh glued on.....if you are an experienced screen printer you will see that i am right...


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

what i mean is to use a hix frame like a static frame (with the pretensioned mesh glued on the top side not on the strip side) by this way it wont be neccesary to extend to much the frame to recover the tension after a while or 10000 t-shirts prints


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess you can't count me as an inexperienced printer for not understanding why the hell you would want to argue your point against the basic use and advantages of using retensionable screens versus whatever it is your talking about. You can continue to use a retensionable screen to stretch and glue static alums all you want, it's not a bad practice, but your arguing something totally different than what we were originally talking about. I'll stick to shurloc ez frames and newman rollers all stretched to around 30-40 newtons and suffer the consequences. We are not even on the same page here so were wasting our time.


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry my poor english...pls.... what i say is to use a hix frames with the mesh glued. not to use it to strecht mesh and to be glued in a static frame....


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I am an SGIA Screen Printing Academy member that has been printing since 1979 with more than 200 published Screenprinting articles. 

If you think your method is right, you must stick to your guns. 

2" masking tape over extra mesh, folded over the locking strip on Newman frames has never failed me - and is much faster than gluing, especially removing glue to re-mesh.

If you glue the mesh to the frame, you will not be able to reduce tension in the frame corners as you re-tension the mesh. 

Using locking strips that are shorter than the roller or frame bar but the length of your printing sweet spot is a method of "pre-softening" corners without effort.

Good luck with your designs.


----------



## eddy zarauz (Jan 7, 2010)

many thanks for yours commentes Richrad...i have read your articles in several magazines.....i think it will be better for me to keep my guns in home...thanks


----------

